# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση LG] Αλλαγη Panel

## andrew0171

καλησπερα υπαρχει περιπτωση να μπει panel αλλου μοντελου (ιδιας διαστασης) σε αλλο σασι (ιδιας διαστασης και εταιριας);
απο τον κωδικο που εχει το πανελ πισω μπορουμε να δουμε για ποιο μοντελο τηλεορασης ειναι;

----------


## hurt30

Μερικές φορές ναι, τις περισσότερες όχι. Η ερώτησή σου είναι τόσο γενική που δεν μπορεί να απαντήσει κανείς. Τι θέλεις να κάνεις;

----------


## PATENTAS10

Κάνε μια αναζήτηση στο google με το μοντέλο του πάνελ για το datascheet και θα σου είναι πιο εύκολο να βρεις παρόμοιο πάνελ που να ταιριάζει. Το πιθανό είναι να σου κάνει πάνελ και από άλλη εταιρία.

----------


## andrew0171

βασικα εστειλα για επισκευη την tv με καθετες γραμμες και μου αλλαξαν πανελ απο πισω απο τις τρυπες που εριξα μια ματια τα παντα φαινονται διαφορετικα η διαταξη των πλακετων, το μεγεθος τους και το πληθος δεν φαινονται τα ιδια γενικα φαινεται πιο αδεια εσωτερικα.πισω μπορω να διακρινω απο μια ετικετα το μοντελο του πανελ αλλα δεν ειναι ιδιο με αυτο την τηλεορασης ενω παλια εχω την εντυπωση οτι ηταν το ιδιο 

η τηλεοραση ειναι η 50pg6500
και το πανελ πισω γραφει model PDP50G10000

----------


## PATENTAS10

Λογικά η τηλεοραση σου τωρα λειτουργεί.
 Αν σου φαίνεται κάτι διαφορετικό ίσως να σου βάλανε από άλλο μοντέλο. Άρα είσαι οκ.

----------


## andrew0171

> Λογικά η τηλεοραση σου τωρα λειτουργεί.
>  Αν σου φαίνεται κάτι διαφορετικό ίσως να σου βάλανε από άλλο μοντέλο. Άρα είσαι οκ.


εννοειται πως λειτουργει η απορια που εχω ειναι οτι αν δεν ειναι για αυτο το μοντελο και ειναι απο καποιο υποδεεστερο αυτο σημαινει οτι αλλαζουν τα αρχικα χαρακτηριστικα την τηλεορασης ;

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

επειδή  είναι  πλάσμα  να  σου  βάλανε  καινούριο  πάνελ  δεν   το  πιστεύω  και  θα  αλλάζανε  όλες   τις  πλακέτες  και  θα   αφήνανε  μόνο  τα  πλαστικά  δύσκολο  έως  ακατόρθοτο  να  γίνει για   plasma  panel  που  βγάζει  γραμμές  επισκευάσανε  η  αλλάξανε  τις  buffer  και  ήρθε  την  καθαρίσανε  και  σου  φαίνεται  καινούρια

----------


## PATENTAS10

> επειδή  είναι  πλάσμα  να  σου  βάλανε  καινούριο  πάνελ  δεν   το  πιστεύω  και  θα  αλλάζανε  όλες   τις  πλακέτες  και  θα   αφήνανε  μόνο  τα  πλαστικά  δύσκολο  έως  ακατόρθοτο  να  γίνει για   plasma  panel  που  βγάζει  γραμμές  επισκευάσανε  η  αλλάξανε  τις  buffer  και  ήρθε  την  καθαρίσανε  και  σου  φαίνεται  καινούρια


Ο πιο πιθανό είναι αυτό όπως λέει και ο Νικόλας.

----------


## andrew0171

> επειδή  είναι  πλάσμα  να  σου  βάλανε  καινούριο  πάνελ  δεν   το  πιστεύω  και  θα  αλλάζανε  όλες   τις  πλακέτες  και  θα   αφήνανε  μόνο  τα  πλαστικά  δύσκολο  έως  ακατόρθοτο  να  γίνει για   plasma  panel  που  βγάζει  γραμμές  επισκευάσανε  η  αλλάξανε  τις  buffer  και  ήρθε  την  καθαρίσανε  και  σου  φαίνεται  καινούρια


επειδη ειναι η δευτερη φορα που την στελνω για τον ιδιο λογο (γραμμες) την πρωτη φορα που την πηρα πισω εγινε αυτο που λες γιατι ηταν απλα καθαρισμενη
τωρα η αριστερη και η δεξια πλακετα ειναι ολοκαινουριες ενω η κεντρικη ειναι η ιδια 
και επισης το μοντελο του πανελ που εγραψα πιο πανω μου φαινεται διαφορετικο

----------


## bchris

Μπορει να εβγαλε καινουργιο revision το εργοστασιο.

----------

